
Are there mac pro mouse which don't need receiver? - stealthmodeclan
I don&#x27;t need magic mouse.<p>Are there logitech alternatives without dongel. I don&#x27;t want usb c or USB.
======
evo_9
Any Bluetooth mouse will work. You don't need to use the dongle on Mac, they
have bluetooth built-in (unless you are on a really old Mac Pro tower, in
which case you can add bluetooth to it).

------
davelnewton
Any wireless mouse needs a receiver; just use a Bluetooth mouse. Not too
tricky.

